# Dumbell shoulder press vs barbell shoulder press vs machine press



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

Which do you prefer and why?


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Machine shoulder press because its easy to set up


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Liking the Tony Freeman dumbbell shoulder press of late


----------



## james_benjamin (Nov 13, 2012)

That looks painful tht **** think I'd be doing it withlike 5kgs llol


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Prefer db better range of motion and prefer being sat down when shoulder pressing. Also like using smith machine for shoulders.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

dumbells:- good range of motion


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

prefer the barbell but always end up doing the dumbbells simply because u can go deeper and also coz it involves a fair bit of coordination and balance which is what i really need since i want to get the form perfect in all of the most important exercises


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

i like the DB but my current program is actually BB, like most novice programs.

seen an video against the DB u might be interested in;


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

xpower said:


> Liking the Tony Freeman dumbbell shoulder press of late


These are a killer, pushes your lactic threshold. I could only use half the weight I normally use.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Dumbells.

Requires both delts to work equally as hard.

(


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I like to alternate them every so often.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Just to throw a spanner in the works for those who are using generic terms - how exactly have the dumbbells got a better range of motion for functional delt training when pressing overhead? Just think about it for a second......


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Mix up seated dumbbell press and military press. No preference to either


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

I usually do standing barbell press


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Defo standing Barbell Military Press, front delts have ballooned and even my neck has got bigger since I started doing these.


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Messed my shoulder up years ago which wont allow me to do barbell pressbehind the neck...if i could i would say thats the best one to build overall size of the delt.

but now i think its good to alternate between seated dumbell press and smith machine press to the front. smith machine will therefore work more of the front delt and dumbells overall as it sits right at the side.

all have their purpose i think


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

alternate between heavy barbell press and higher rep d press


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

i stick to dumbbells, feels a more natural movement


----------



## Deluxe Nutrition (Nov 19, 2012)

Smith Machine doing behind the neck and military press this seems to work for me


----------



## K1NGCA1N (Aug 24, 2012)

I try and do every exersize I can think of to be honest to keep my muscles guessing and to totally tire them. One shoulder work out I do is-

Warm up with lateral raises 10kg DB

Behind the neck press on smith machine, 15 x 60kg x 3, staight to front shoulder press 10x 90kg x 3 straight on to DB shoulder press 8x 30gk DB x3- Machine press 35kg per side x 8 reps x 3. Shrugs 60kg dbs to failure x 3. Standing barbel press 60kg 6-8 x 3 Then a smart little exersise the owner of the gym showed me where you rotate a 20kg plate 8 x clockwise around shoulders then 8 x anticlock wise then 8 x raises from your waist to above your head, do that 3 times to finish off my shoulders and the pump is unreal!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Just to throw a spanner in the works for those who are using generic terms - how exactly have the dumbbells got a better range of motion for functional delt training when pressing overhead? Just think about it for a second......


no one wants to answer your question lol


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Do what's comfortable for you...nobody else matters


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

Barbell, more macho/dramatic lifting it above your head than dumbells


----------

